# TBT's Haunted Home Para*DIE*



## Jack (Oct 23, 2021)

Ho ho ho! Hee hee hee! I am Jack, the czar of Halloween, and I have come to haunt The Bell Tree! But what has happened since I've been here last? Things are getting too... _happy_. Halloween should be _scary_! How can I haunt The Bell Tree in its current state?

I have devised a wonderfully frightful plan, but I need your help. Together, we'll make a haunted house just in time for October 31st! I call it... *Haunted Home Para*_*DIE*_. I'll give all of you haunted rewards for each room you help make a little bit spookier. The target for our haunting will be *The Bell Tree Manor*. This abandoned mansion was once the pinnacle of all things scary, but sadly the building has fallen on good times. I know with your help we can turn it into the haunted house it once was!

My plan known as Haunted Home Para_DIE_ will focus on the haunting of five rooms: the kitchen, the study, the bedroom, the laboratory, and the cemetery at the back of the house. Each of these rooms will require a key to access. I'll give you one *Key Token* every day at 9:00 PM EDT for the next five days, which you can then spend in the Shop on any room key of your choice. Feel free to enter the rooms in any order. They will all need to be haunted eventually! Here's some information about the spooky tasks you'll have to do in each room to help you make your initial decision:




RoomType of TaskThe KitchenFood/drink creationThe StudyGame/puzzleThe BedroomAlternative creative taskThe LaboratoryAlternative creative taskThe CemeteryNew Horizons scene creation

If you show up late to Haunted Home Para_DIE_, you can still access the previous days' keys because they'll be listed below. To get started, simply click a redemption link below, go to the shop, and purchase any room's key.


Day 1 (October 23rd)Click to redeem your key tokenDay 2 (October 24th)Click to redeem your key tokenDay 3 (October 25th)Click to redeem your key tokenDay 4 (October 26th)Click to redeem your key tokenDay 5 (October 27th)Click to redeem your key token

After you complete your spooky task in one of the rooms, you'll be given 30 Haunted Coins and 1 Golden Haunted Coin. *Haunted Coins* are your standard event reward that you can use to buy Halloween collectibles. If you complete tasks in each of the five rooms, I'll give you the Key to Bell Tree Manor. That's where the *Golden Haunted Coins* come into play. You'll end up with 5 Golden Haunted Coins, which can be redeemed in the shop for the Key to Bell Tree Manor collectible.




The spookiest entries will also be rewarded with extra Haunted Coins! Each room will explain that in more details, but for now let's take a look at what you can spend your coins on in the shop! As you can see, there are six brand new collectibles including a new wand, a scary looking gyroid, a ghost in a jar, and two unreleased eggs from last year's Halloweaster. All four potions and three candies are also available.







 - Key to Bell Tree Manor - 5 Golden Haunted Coins






 - Pumpkin Glow Wand - 120 Haunted Coins






 - Will-o'-the-wisp Halloweaster Egg - 60 Haunted Coins






 - Boo Halloweaster Egg - 60 Haunted Coins






 - Ghostoid (final name pending) - 30 Haunted Coinss






 - Ghostly Preserves - 30 Haunted Coins






 - Swamp Potion - 45 Haunted Coins






 - Bloodshot Potion - 45 Haunted Coins






 - Purple Bat Potion - 30 Haunted Coins






 - Eerie Star Potion - 30 Haunted Coins






 - Friday the 13th Candy - 13 Haunted Coins






 - Purple Candy - 5 Haunted Coins






 - Green Candy - 1 Haunted Coins

Try not to be scared because you all need to keep it together if we want this to be a truly terrifying haunting! Start by redeeming your first key token, then use it to purchase your first room key. You'll see the rooms (both locked and unlocked) at the front of The Bell Tree.



*Staff credits* - thank you staff!

Event/Room Hosts: Nefarious, Pyoopi, Mistreil, Chris, Mick
Main Banner Art: Pyoopi
Room Banner Art: Mistreil, Pyoopi, Nefarious, Mick
Key to Bell Tree Manor, Pumpkin Glow Wand, and Ghostly Preserves Collectibles: Mistreil
Ghostoid Collectible: Mick
Will-o'-the-wisp Halloweaster Egg Collectible: Laudine
Boo Halloweaster Egg Collectible: Laudine and Thunder
Eternal Slumber Backdrop: Pyoopi
October's Inferno Backdrop: Pyoopi
Spectral Straircase Backdrop: Mistreil
Spooky Game: Mistreil
Main Thread and Event Organization: Jeremy
Technical Setup: Jeremy, Oblivia


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 23, 2021)

PUMPKIN GLOW WAND HELLO


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 23, 2021)

This is pretty neat. Definitely looking forward to exploring all these different rooms.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 23, 2021)

PIJUYOKPTHFGOB 

PUMPKIN GLOW WAND?!!??!?!?!!??!!?!?


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm only here for the purple bat potion, but I wouldn't mind the boo egg! Let's g set this party started!


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 23, 2021)

Will o wisp eggie and pumpkin glow wandddd!!


----------



## Merielle (Oct 23, 2021)

Ooh, the potions are definitely my main goal, but I wouldn't mind getting ahold of that Will-O'-the-Wisp egg either...  Now to decide what room I should tackle first!


----------



## digimon (Oct 23, 2021)

PUMPKIN WAND LET’S GOOOOO


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 23, 2021)

I’m ready to get spoopy with it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 23, 2021)

Must...have.... BOO EGG!! My favorite Mario enemy in egg form?? I'm sh-sh-shaking with joy!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 23, 2021)

Omg! This looks so good! Booyeah! Time to get spooky!


----------



## nekomimi (Oct 23, 2021)

ghostly preserves my beloved


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm ready for the new Halloweaster eggs!


----------



## Valzed (Oct 23, 2021)

I love all the new collectibles! I want them all!

(As for the "Ghostoid" I like Poltergyroid for the name.)


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 23, 2021)

I propose the name: "Booroid"


----------



## Megaroni (Oct 23, 2021)

Now to decide if I'm aiming for boo or a pumpkin glow wand


----------



## Aniko (Oct 23, 2021)

I guess I will have to choose between the wand and the swamp potion  (supposing I have enough for the wand)


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 23, 2021)

The ghostly preserves is so cute!


----------



## IonicKarma (Oct 23, 2021)

WYM THERES A NEW WAND


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 23, 2021)

The PUMPKIN WAND it's bootiful.  
Ghostly preserves  is amazing too and the eggs. I want so many of them


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 23, 2021)

WOW another exciting event! I love halloween and can't wait to participate


----------



## King koopa (Oct 23, 2021)

Honestly I feel like making an entire lineup of boo eggs or purple bat potions, whichever I get more of first!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2021)

I absolutely need this lineup.   

Went into the cemetery first.  Looks like it’s time to get spooky…


----------



## seliph (Oct 23, 2021)

me just standing here w my key






also if yall dont mind me asking in advance are we allowed to discuss the contents of whatever room we enter or is it a secret like the camp tbt areas?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 23, 2021)

as an egg collector who also loves wands, I both hate and love this new items selection


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2021)

I don’t have New Horizons anymore, oof. I’ll still try my best! That ghostoid looks cool.


----------



## OswinOswald (Oct 23, 2021)

Hey mods - just wanted to point out that the main post states the Eerie star potion is available for 30 coins, but I don't see it in the shop!
Another question - is there an end date in mind? Is it Halloween, Oct 31? Because it would be nice to have the upcoming weekend to finish up whatever tasks may be in store for us in the Manor! =)
Also there was a brief moment of a new spooky theme to the forum. It seems to be gone now? Maybe it was an early preview. But anyway, looked fantastic!


----------



## seliph (Oct 23, 2021)

please help him he's lost


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 23, 2021)

YAYY!! Just got out of a scary haunted house so I'm all hyped up for spooky season!


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 23, 2021)

I realized that I'm constantly drawn to @Mistreil's work. The pumpkin glow wand, the ghostly preserves, the spectral staircase... All immediate favorites.


----------



## Asarena (Oct 23, 2021)

I had fun in the study. I think I'll head to the cemetery tomorrow. The items all look so good!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 23, 2021)

I love that Pumpkin Glow Wand a whole lot but I'm definitely not going to be able to earn it. Those eggs are looking really nice too, I especially like Boo.

Looking forward to seeing everything Bell Tree Manor has to offer over the course of the week. Now, where to start...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2021)

OswinOswald said:


> Hey mods - just wanted to point out that the main post states the Eerie star potion is available for 30 coins, but I don't see it in the shop!
> Another question - is there an end date in mind? Is it Halloween, Oct 31? Because it would be nice to have the upcoming weekend to finish up whatever tasks may be in store for us in the Manor! =)
> Also there was a brief moment of a new spooky theme to the forum. It seems to be gone now? Maybe it was an early preview. But anyway, looked fantastic!


Eerie Star potion is now in the shop and yes, the event ends Halloween night.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm just wondering one thing. Will The Woods open around Halloween this year?


----------



## Mick (Oct 23, 2021)

seliph said:


> if yall dont mind me asking in advance are we allowed to discuss the contents of whatever room we enter or is it a secret like the camp tbt areas?



We will be allowing discussion about the contents of the areas. However, we would like to ask anyone posting that information to keep it in spoiler tags, to not ruin the surprise for anyone who might appreciate discovering these things on their own.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 23, 2021)

i still think food/drink tasks are in bad taste, personally. pumpkin (or, alternatively, squash/turnip) carving would've been more appropriate and reasonable imo. 

also kind of wish the golden coins could be traded in for regular ones because i personally have no interest in the key but would love more tokens towards a wisp egg. especially since most of the candies aren't available. 

looking forward to the puzzle though. gonna do that first and suffer in the process.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 23, 2021)

i’m comin’ for that glow wand and those ghostly preserves


----------



## ryuk (Oct 23, 2021)

ahhhh imagine if there was an orange frag to go with the pumpkin glow wand, i’d implode


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 23, 2021)

Edit: nvm! Went back through and answered it myself.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 24, 2021)

I NEED THAT WAND

I wish we could get more things but looks like I'm gonna be aiming for the wand and preserves


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2021)

i accidentally fell asleep waiting for this bUT THE WISP EGG???? THE WAND??? i’m absolutely obsessed with this year’s collectibles; they all look so good!! choosing which one/s to get is gonna be brutal. 

this event seems very fun as well, as always, and i‘m super excited to explore my first room tomorrow!! i gotta get up early, and ya girl needs to not be sleepy if she’s gonna get spooky LOL.

maybe i should explore the *bed*room first.


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 24, 2021)

This is the cutest thing in the world. I went ahead to the Kitchen as I believe I have just the things to make a spooky brew!

Halloween is the best time of the year and I'm glad to be able to share the festive feeling with you guys!!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 24, 2021)

Stepping out of the Study and back into the ominous hallway....but will these chocolate coins be enough to keep the malevolent spirits at bay? Boo 

 wants to have some fun, too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 24, 2021)

I made an all-spoilers event discussion thread, for anyone that doesn't care about spoiling themselves on the paradie events




__





						TBT ParaDIE Event Areas Spoilers Discussion (ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK)
					

just a thread for anyone else that doesn't care about being spoiled on the paradie locational events and such. discuss what all the different areas entail and help everyone else to be preprepared as best they're able before they head on over to there



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



for anyone that wants to keep the suspense, I'd recommend to just ignore this thread (though I also made sure the op at least has no spoilers, so if anyone accidentally clicks on it, they can hopefully back out before being spoiled)


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2021)

Valzed said:


> I love all the new collectibles! I want them all!
> 
> (As for the "Ghostoid" I like Poltergyroid for the name.)





kikotoot said:


> I propose the name: "Booroid"


Hi both! While we appreciate your enthusiasm, we aren't looking for name suggestions for this collectible. It is based on an upcoming in-game item we spotted during the ACNH Nintendo Direct and will be renamed once we know what it's official name is.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 24, 2021)

Oooohh. Ghostly Preserves!! 

I chose to enter the lab first. I'm kinda glad I picked that one so I can do it immediately and finally set it aside.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 24, 2021)

According to the shop, I bought the first Ghostoid. Yay!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2021)

th8827 said:


> According to the shop, I bought the first Ghostoid. Yay!


The ghostoid looks so cool! I can’t wait for the name reveal.  Great work on getting the first one!


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

i was excited for this event originally, but... ngl, it's so unfriendly towards poor and/or disabled folk based on what i know of each task that it's actually uncomfortable? i think accessibility should be taken into consideration way more for future events.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

Will Key to Bell Tree Manor be tradeable?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 24, 2021)

Good luck to everyone in the event!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 24, 2021)

I simply must have boo egg


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 24, 2021)

Loving the pumpkin wand! I've chosen the kitchen as my first room so let's put on this chef's hat


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2021)

never mind got solved ! really like the collectives, specially the blood, swam potion, goshtstoid  and the green jar


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm in love with the spooky forum background, anyway I'm looking forward to participating in this years' spooky forum event.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Oct 24, 2021)

How long will these be open for? It doesn't specifically say and I'm going to be away between tomorrow and the 30th, so I'm wondering if I'll even stand a chance at getting all these completed! (I NEED that pumpkin wand in my life...)


----------



## S.J. (Oct 24, 2021)

Sloom Lagoon said:


> How long will these be open for? It doesn't specifically say and I'm going to be away between tomorrow and the 30th, so I'm wondering if I'll even stand a chance at getting all these completed! (I NEED that pumpkin wand in my life...)


Everything needs to be completed by  *11:59pm EST on Sunday the 31st of October, 2021*, however if you want your entries to be eligible for "Halloween Favorite" nomination, they need to be submitted by *2:59pm EST on Sunday the 31st of October 2021. *

(I have gotten these dates and times from the official thread in The Bedroom)


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 24, 2021)

that halloween glow wand is an absolute need in my life!! as much as i love a lot of the collectibles up there this is my priority and i'll do what it takes to get it <3 time to see what kind of spooky treats my student budget can whip up


----------



## Wickel (Oct 24, 2021)

The new collectibles are absolutely beautiful! I just picked up my first key and hope to complete as much as possible over the next few days! I'm not that creative so just starting in the study to be 'safe' lol.

Edit: and I love the wordplay in event's name!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 24, 2021)

Not sure if that's too early to ask, but what happens with the Golden Haunted Coins if you don't have enough at the end to obtain the Key to Bell Tree Manor collectible? Will there be options to trade those which we were able to get for something else?


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2021)

Inspector Flint said:


> Not sure if that's too early to ask, but what happens with the Golden Haunted Coins if you don't have enough at the end to obtain the Key to Bell Tree Manor collectible? Will there be options to trade those which we were able to get for something else?


Information about what to do with leftover currency typically isn't revealed until the very end of an event.


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh a new fun event! Can't wait to take part. Need to do some shopping for the cooking part  tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2021)

omg the will-o-wisp and boo eggs are fantastic!!  

also can we talk abt the ghostoid lol, looks like a friend to the weird doll and his siblings


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh my lord Jack, how could you be so cruel sometimes... making an awesome-looking spooky event like this when I'm up-to-the-neck deep in college homework .
I still want to play and try to get that terrific wisp egg. Sleeping is optional after all, right?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 24, 2021)

_*Take a trip with me through the many twisted, unearthly dimensions...if you dare...* _


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 24, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 405807 _*Take a trip with me through the many twisted, unearthly dimensions...if you dare...* _View attachment 405808


This is greatness - perfect soundtrack!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2021)

continuing what LittleMissPanda has started I would like to make note of this horrifying music from the best video game ever





also the mansion music from Luigi's Mansion


----------



## Morningowl (Oct 24, 2021)

Very Exciting , I wasn’t going to spoil it for myself then I got too curious xD. I enjoy and appreciate when you guys put on an event and the variety of activities between different events.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 24, 2021)

Coming out of my TBT event hibernation for Ghostoid


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 24, 2021)

eeeeep I actually really appreciate that it's spaced out.  I have a real problem with doing everything as quickly as possible, but I'm actually enjoying and pacing it out now. The new collectibles & theme are super qt toooo


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm not much into Halloween but, the will o whisp egg is cool


----------



## Imbri (Oct 24, 2021)

Can't redeem the key. What time was the cutoff for claiming it?

Never mind. I misread the directions.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 24, 2021)

Imbri said:


> Can't redeem the key. What time was the cutoff for claiming it?


I just clicked the link and got mine 30 minutes ago.

"If you show up late to Haunted Home Para_DIE_, you can still access the previous days' keys because they'll be listed below. To get started, simply click a redemption link below, go to the shop, and purchase any room's key."

I assume it won't be cut off until 9pm? You should be able to redeem your *key token *from the link, *buy a room key *you want to buy, then immediately have access to that forum.


----------



## Asarena (Oct 24, 2021)

Imbri said:


> Can't redeem the key. What time was the cutoff for claiming it?



If you mean the key token, then it says you have 1 for me when I click on your name


----------



## Imbri (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks guys. Figured it out.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 24, 2021)

Too many nice collectibles, but not enough coins to buy everything I want


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 24, 2021)

I am definitely going to save up for the pumpkin wand and the ghostoid. He’s so cute, I can’t wait to see him next to Coco in my lineup!

I really love how the event is set up with the keys! Thanks for all the dedication put in to this!


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 24, 2021)

The header is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Takuya (Oct 24, 2021)

the study room was super fun to solve! thanks to the creator for the spooky riddle ^^


----------



## piske (Oct 24, 2021)

Lovely new collectibles! Love the ghostly preserves :3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 24, 2021)

How did I not realize until now that Haunted Home Para*DIE* is a pun on Happy Home Paradise? Boy was I unaware of the cleverness of that.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 24, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> How did I not realize until now that Haunted Home Para*DIE* is a pun on Happy Home Paradise? Boy was I unaware of the cleverness of that.


Wow, I didn't catch that either...man, the staff really thought of everything!


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 24, 2021)

Halloween event is on! I am looking forward to do the activities (though I already did one).

The new collectibles are cool!


----------



## Venn (Oct 24, 2021)

Got one room down. Now, what should I do next? There's definitely some strategy here in planning the room.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Oct 24, 2021)

what did i miss @__@ how come there are no threads in the kitchen?


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what did i miss @__@ how come there are no threads in the kitchen?


You need to spend your key token on a room key in the *shop* before you can see that room's event. More detail is in the OP of this thread.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 24, 2021)

Just complete my first task in the lab...I had a lot of fun creating it and I can't wait to unlock more keys


----------



## Sara? (Oct 24, 2021)

that feeling when you get your first hunted coins


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 24, 2021)

I’ve completed my first room I’m excited to get the next key


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 24, 2021)

You know what I just thought of? I could totally live with this theme. Perhaps they’re testing TBT dark mode?!


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 24, 2021)

How do we get the next key? It's after 9


----------



## seliph (Oct 24, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> How do we get the next key? It's after 9


be patient lol i imagine staff has to give em out themselves rather than being on an automated timer


----------



## Venn (Oct 24, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> How do we get the next key? It's after 9





> I'll give you one Key Token every day at 9:00 PM EDT for the next five days, which you can then spend in the Shop on any room key of your choice.



I imagine a new link will show up on the original post at some point that we'll click to get the next key.


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2021)

It appears we forgot where we hid it. So far checking the plant pots and under the doormat have proved fruitless.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 24, 2021)

Chris said:


> It appears we forgot where we hid it. So far checking the plant pots and under the doormat have proved fruitless.


Here I was thinking Jack had the keys. Who knew you were working together?


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2021)

S.J. said:


> Here I was thinking Jack had the keys. Who knew you were working together?


He's our new employer. He pays us in candy.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 24, 2021)

Guess I'll have to force my way into one of the rooms then.


----------



## Venn (Oct 24, 2021)

Jack's starting with the Tricks already, I see.
He knows its Treats, right? Not trick?


----------



## King koopa (Oct 24, 2021)

Maybe I can use my cool feather to unlock the doors then...


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

Chris said:


> It appears we forgot where we hid it. So far checking the plant pots and under the doormat have proved fruitless.



dang, shouldn't you be asleep, chris?


----------



## Chris (Oct 24, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> dang, shouldn't you be asleep, chris?


No time for sleep. I'm delivering a presentation on brain parasites in the morning.


----------



## Jack (Oct 24, 2021)

Your second key token is finally ready!


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 24, 2021)

Chris said:


> No time for sleep. I'm delivering a presentation on brain parasites in the morning.



i'm going to _assume_ that's the truth based on what i know of your job ahsjckckvk but it's oddly on-brand for the season.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 24, 2021)

Just got my second set of 30 haunted coins! Look at my will-o'-the-wisp egg, everybody!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 24, 2021)

Jack said:


> Your second key token is finally ready!


Thanks for the key token bestie, love you x


----------



## Snek (Oct 24, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> Just got my second set of 30 haunted coins! Look at my will-o'-the-wisp egg, everybody!



Glad I can join you with my very own Will-o'-the-wisp Halloweaster egg!


----------



## inazuma (Oct 25, 2021)

I have never been on tbt event, and i don't know how it works but im excited, so im figuring all this out all by myself! We can do it everyone


----------



## b100ming (Oct 25, 2021)

I may not be able to participate, because my iPhone has screentime, and lately it’s been restricting random pages. I can’t get to the shop. Anyone know how to fix this glitch, I can’t ask my parents to help.


----------



## Holla (Oct 25, 2021)

I unlocked both creative themed rooms/tasks (Bedroom and Laboratory). I already have some good ideas for both though I won't share them here to avoid spoiling things. I look forward to making them and finding out what lurks in the remaining locked rooms.


----------



## Rika092 (Oct 25, 2021)

Can I ask how long this event will last? This week has proven to be impossible for me to spend time on TBT due to real life stuff and I’m wondering if we will have the upcoming weekend as well to do the events.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Can I ask how long this event will last? This week has proven to be impossible for me to spend time on TBT due to real life stuff and I’m wondering if we will have the upcoming weekend as well to do the events.



I believe the deadline for everything is Halloween (or this Sunday).


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i'm going to _assume_ that's the truth based on what i know of your job ahsjckckvk but it's oddly on-brand for the season.


It was very much literal!



Rika092 said:


> Can I ask how long this event will last? This week has proven to be impossible for me to spend time on TBT due to real life stuff and I’m wondering if we will have the upcoming weekend as well to do the events.


The deadlines are listed in each of the event threads. They all end on October 31st.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 25, 2021)

Yayyyyyyyyyy!!!! I luv Halloween! Thx so much staff for giving us so much fun stuff to do and create! 



Spoiler



Now, which plushie shall I costume????


----------



## Antonio (Oct 25, 2021)

I am definitely buying me 5 Ghostoids


----------



## b100ming (Oct 25, 2021)

b100ming said:


> I may not be able to participate, because my iPhone has screentime, and lately it’s been restricting random pages. I can’t get to the shop. Anyone know how to fix this glitch, I can’t ask my parents to help.


Bwahaha! I found a sneaky way to bypass the glitch. I bought the keys for the bedroom and the kitchen.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 25, 2021)

When is the deadline for the shop items?

I want to buy my collectibles on Halloween day.


----------



## Vsmith (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm having so much fun with this event!! Thank you so much Staff!!


----------



## Corrie (Oct 25, 2021)

Best staff on any forum _ever. _I think I can speak for every member here when I say that we LOVE the events you put on!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 25, 2021)

cornimer said:


> Coming out of my TBT event hibernation for Ghostoid


Ghostoid acquired


----------



## Jack (Oct 25, 2021)

Your third key token is ready!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 25, 2021)

thank you, your spookiness


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 25, 2021)

uh, so. the link gave me two key tokens? might want to take one of those off of me.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 25, 2021)

Jack of all trades? More like.... Jack of all keys!  nom nom chocolate key


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 25, 2021)

Finished my first and third rooms  Now to go back into thinking mood for my second


----------



## th8827 (Oct 25, 2021)

The Bedroom's task is a bit outside of my capabilities, mostly because I don't own any of the types of object or have any of the skills required to meet the basic requirements of the task. I did my best, but I suspect that my best attempt did not meet their minimum standards...


----------



## shellbell (Oct 25, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> uh, so. the link gave me two key tokens? might want to take one of those off of me.


same... I thought it was my internet being weird but apparently not.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks for the festivities, staff!  I’m going to be tapping out here because I don’t have enough time nor interest for the two events I haven’t done (lab and kitchen) due to real life priorities.  It was a lot of fun, and I decided on a new lineup that looks even better than the one I was going for.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 26, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Thanks for the festivities, staff!  I’m going to be tapping out here because I don’t have enough time nor interest for the two events I haven’t done (lab and kitchen) due to real life priorities.  It was a lot of fun, and I decided on a new lineup that looks even better than the one I was going for.


Lookin’ good!


----------



## xara (Oct 26, 2021)

i’ve been pretty AWOL since this event started as i’ve been a bit busy, but i just completed my first room! i was a lil nervous about it, but the study was a lot more fun than i was anticipating, and earning my first 30 haunted coins felt great!! 1 room down, 4 to go!


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 26, 2021)

shellbell said:


> same... I thought it was my internet being weird but apparently not.



did you spend one of yours? i've been reluctant to just in case i accidentally mess something up, but if you did, then i'll probably just go for it.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 26, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> did you spend one of yours? i've been reluctant to just in case i accidentally mess something up, but if you did, then i'll probably just go for it.


no I haven't


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 26, 2021)

shellbell said:


> no I haven't



oh, odd. it says you only have 1 when i hover over your profile asdfghjk, but i'm pretty sure i still have two.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 26, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> oh, odd. it says you only have 1 when i hover over your profile asdfghjk, but i'm pretty sure i still have two.


can confirm you have 2 key tokens, weird!!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 26, 2021)

shellbell said:


> no I haven't



I can see in your profile you have 3 golden coins


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 26, 2021)

@shellbell @daringred_

I've taken your extra key tokens, just so there's no confusion or worry about using them or redeeming the new one that drops tonight.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 26, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> @shellbell @daringred_
> 
> I've taken your extra key tokens, just so there's no confusion or worry about using them or redeeming the new one that drops tonight.



thank you !!


----------



## shellbell (Oct 26, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> oh, odd. it says you only have 1 when i hover over your profile asdfghjk, but i'm pretty sure i still have two.


oh I meant I spent 1 only, didn't spend the second. I see that it has been resolved though


----------



## shellbell (Oct 26, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I can see in your profile you have 3 golden coins


oh ya, it was my bad i misread daringred's question


----------



## Jack (Oct 26, 2021)

The day four key token is here!


----------



## inazuma (Oct 27, 2021)

Jack said:


> The day four key token is here!


ty my favorite npc


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 27, 2021)

This event is amazing. I just need to finish one task and I am all done


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm so incredibly glad I checked this forum before Halloween, THE PUMPKIN GLOW WAND LOOKS SO GOOD


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 27, 2021)

pumpkin glow wand acquired (third total sold!) and i've never been so excited


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 27, 2021)

Yeah I'm kind of surprised more people haven't gotten the wand yet, considering how many said they wanted it! Maybe they just need to the last day to pick a different activity because another one didn't work out.

Glad I was able to pick it up right away.


----------



## Jack (Oct 27, 2021)

Your final key token is ready!


----------



## Venn (Oct 27, 2021)

Yay! Time to get the remaining tasks done!


----------



## amemome (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm really happy that the event due dates are all set for Sunday... I can't do a lot of these events right now (yay being on vacation...  ) and having the weekend really will help me out!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Oct 27, 2021)

Behold... the very first Key to the Manor.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 27, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> Behold... the very first Key to the Manor.
> 
> View attachment 407147



I got the second key!


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 27, 2021)

Stupid question coming up…
When we buy the key to the bell tree manor, does it unlock anything? Or it’s just a collectible?

Wondering because I have enough to buy it,  but I would like to decide which collectible I want first, and then have that one as the last  for the lineups. If it unlocks something special then that changes things. Also, is it trade-able?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 27, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Stupid question coming up…
> When we buy the key to the bell tree manor, does it unlock anything? Or it’s just a collectible?
> 
> Wondering because I have enough to buy it,  but I would like to decide which collectible I want first, and then have that one as the last  for the lineups. If it unlocks something special then that changes things. Also, is it trade-able?


I don't think it unlocks anything, or at least not right now. and it is _not_ trade-able, I just tested it


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 27, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> I don't think it unlocks anything, or at least not right now. and it is _not_ trade-able, I just tested it


Thank you for checking! Also nice placement on  lineup


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 27, 2021)

Does the bell tree manor key do anything or is it just for show?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Does the bell tree manor key do anything or is it just for show?



It unlocks the secrets to the universe.  Everyone who has the bell tree manor key also now has the secrets to the universe as well.

...

Jk, idk what it does.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 27, 2021)

Soooooo I’m too much of an eager beaver. I’m all done but want morrrrrrrrrrre HW stuffs!!!!! Is there a hidden basement somewhere that some of the mods have been held hostage in that we can unlock and save them????

Btw, I had so much fun this event! Thx to all our (kidnapped) mods for all the spooktacular fun!!!


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 27, 2021)

I just bought the Pumpkin Glow Wand.

It’s so cool!!! I keep staring at it because I love it so much!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 27, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> I just bought the Pumpkin Glow Wand.
> 
> It’s so cool!!! I keep staring at it because I love it so much!


Me too! I am in loooove with mine ;w;


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 28, 2021)

This might be my favorite event ever on TBT, all the activities were very fun & Halloween is the best holiday!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

p e p p e r said:


> This might be my favorite event ever on TBT, all the activities were very fun & Halloween is the best holiday!


The bedroom task and the kitchen task were my favorite! I had a lot of fun with those ones. I really like the events here. A lot of thought seems to go into them.


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> The bedroom task and the kitchen task were my favorite! I had a lot of fun with those ones. I really like the events here. A lot of thought seems to go into them.


yes, i appreciate the time & effort the staff put into these events.  the kitchen was my favorite as well, but i really enjoyed all of them


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 28, 2021)

Agreed! It was smaller than some other events but that made it very manageable which I liked. I think I'd prefer more of these smaller site events rather than a few big ones. Also, it felt like thought went into each of the activities to make them doable for most people (eg I don't live in North America so I don't have access to pumpkins, gourds, etc. and am glad they weren't required for anything) and you could put more or less time in depending on what you want.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Agreed! It was smaller than some other events but that made it very manageable which I liked. I think I'd prefer more of these smaller site events rather than a few big ones. Also, it felt like thought went into each of the activities to make them doable for most people (eg I don't live in North America so I don't have access to pumpkins, gourds, etc. and am glad they weren't required for anything) and you could put more or less time in depending on what you want.


We typically only run one large event a year: either the TBT Fair or Camp TBT, both of which are timed to take place during the school summer holidays. The rest tend to be smaller.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 28, 2021)

Chris said:


> We typically only run one large event a year: either the TBT Fair or Camp TBT, both of which are timed to take place during the school summer holidays. The rest tend to be smaller.


That makes sense! I thought that might be the case but since I've only been on here for 1 1/2 years I wasn't positive.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2021)

Sorry if I overlooked something, but is the Key to the Bell Tree Manor collectible tradable?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Inspector Flint said:


> Sorry if I overlooked something, but is the Key to the Bell Tree Manor collectible tradable?


No it isn’t. We also aren’t sure if it does anything (yet) or if it’s just for show.


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> No it isn’t. We also aren’t sure if it does anything (yet) or if it’s just for show.


It is purely decorative. It signifies that you completed all five rooms in TBT's Haunted Home ParaDIE event and is unlikely to be re-released.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 28, 2021)

This was such a great event, thank you staff!!


----------



## Mutti (Oct 28, 2021)

I completed this event, thank you to everyone who organised this i had so much fun!
my top fave was the study challenge where i did not need real life items to pass and collect my coins.

untill next year….

* HAPPY HALLOWEEN *


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm definitely relieved to have completed all the tasks and have all my submissions accepted. I really didn't think I was going to be able to do the lab task (both before and after unlocking it), thankfully I was able to get something acceptable together for it.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Oct 28, 2021)

Came home during my lunch break to complete the final task! Thanks for the cute Halloween event. It was a lot of fun to see everyone’s creations! I hope you all have a *Happy Halloween**!*


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 28, 2021)

I did all the events and I enjoyed all of them! Thank you staff for putting this together for all of us!  I also love all the new collectibles as well! I am very excited about the Christmas event coming up that will be here before we know it.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

MasterM64 said:


> I did all the events and I enjoyed all of them! Thank you staff for putting this together for all of us!  I also love all the new collectibles as well! I am very excited about the Christmas event coming up that will be here before we know it.


Don’t forget about the potential for a smaller Thanksgiving event. I missed the one from last year. It seemed like fun.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Don’t forget about the potential for a smaller Thanksgiving event. I missed the one from last year. It seemed like fun.


There was a Thanksgiving event? 
Where have I been all these years?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> There was a Thanksgiving event?
> Where have I been all these years?


Well, it was Turkey Day. You had to create a drawing or piece of work based off a villager and a meal or centerpiece picked for you. I didn’t participate, but my prompt was apparently Puck’s Dessert. As a hockey fan, I had so many ideas for this, but I wasn’t active at the time.


----------



## Giddy (Oct 28, 2021)

Really enjoyed this event~ I've done all the activties (just waiting to see if one is accepted or not, but there's no rush)  

It was quite fun, and even pushed me out of my comfort zone, was really unsure on the labortory event but definitely got stuck in. It' feels great, because not only I can get the collectibles I want, but also there was also less stress. Definitely since I'm busying myself this weekend with a good friend of mine, so I am glad I can complete and have fun from this event~ absoltue thank you team for this, hope it was fun to put together.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Giddy said:


> Really enjoyed this event~ I've done all the activties (just waiting to see if one is accepted or not, but there's no rush)
> 
> It was quite fun, and even pushed me out of my comfort zone, was really unsure on the labortory event but definitely got stuck in. It' feels great, because not only I can get the collectibles I want, but also there was also less stress. Definitely since I'm busying myself this weekend with a good friend of mine, so I am glad I can complete and have fun from this event~ absoltue thank you team for this, hope it was fun to put together.


Honestly, I was unsure about the kitchen and laboratory tasks, but I managed to figure something out for both. I definitely had fun with this event. I love the events that allow you to be creative like that.


----------



## Giddy (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Honestly, I was unsure about the kitchen and laboratory tasks, but I managed to figure something out for both. I definitely had fun with this event. I love the events that allow you to be creative like that.



So true, it's like letting you think outside the box and trial and error to lead to something great turning out.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 28, 2021)

I had a great time with this event, thank you to the admins for doing it. It was so much fun! Happy Halloween


----------



## Biancasbotique (Oct 28, 2021)

Question..Can I borrow items for other users for the event? I don thave sppoky items i think....But the pciture and arrangement will be mine..And if so, is there someone who can borrow me spooky itmes lol


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 28, 2021)

Biancasbotique said:


> Question..Can I borrow items for other users for the event? I don thave sppoky items i think....But the pciture and arrangement will be mine..And if so, is there someone who can borrow me spooky itmes lol



I don't see why not since the item borrowing is between you and the other member. Nothing in the event rules say that you have to own the items.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Oct 28, 2021)

MasterM64 said:


> I don't see why not since the item borrowing is between you and the other member. Nothing in the event rules say that you have to own the items.



Thanks I just want to be sure . ...


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 28, 2021)

Will the Woods be returning this year? Or does it only appear closer to Hallow's Eve...?


----------



## a potato (Oct 28, 2021)

Sorry if it’s been answered before, but will we have a few days after the event is over to buy collectibles and make sure we get the lineups we want?


----------



## Venn (Oct 29, 2021)

This was so fun! I’m surprised I managed to complete the all the events. I love my glow wand!


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2021)

I've almost finished all of the events and it's been a blast. I just need to do the Bedroom task. I have the plans for it just haven't had the time to set aside for it as I work all week. I will have all day to work on it tomorrow at least.


----------



## Snek (Oct 29, 2021)

Thank you so much staff for this great event! I loved all of the activities! It was a great change up to a lot of the drawing activities that TBT usually does.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 29, 2021)

got my pumpkin glow wand and i love it !! this was a really fun event, ty staff!


----------



## Aniko (Oct 29, 2021)

If only we could share all that food and drinks! They look so yummy


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 29, 2021)

Sorry if this has been answered already, but how long will the Halloween items be available in the shop?


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 30, 2021)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Will the Woods be returning this year? Or does it only appear closer to Hallow's Eve...?


Its here! You have to change your setting from belltree to the woods. Or to default setting. I was also stuck there.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 30, 2021)

I love how pretty the bell tree home page looks with the spooky tree .

Had tons of fun with the event
, although, all must be said my most favorite event was the study, i had never played something like that before and once i got the hang of it loved it. It reminded me of Cluedo a lot 

ps: thanks for yet another amazing event and for also not wanting to kill us and been nice even when we were crying and complaining hahahahaha, we are always difficult during events


----------



## xara (Oct 30, 2021)

okay but can we talk about how gorgeous this is for a sec, because _wow_.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 30, 2021)

I am absolutely loving the decorated spooky tree!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2021)

xara said:


> okay but can we talk about how gorgeous this is for a sec, because _wow_.
> 
> View attachment 408058


Oml, I just noticed that tree. That’s beautiful!


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 30, 2021)

The spooky tree in the banner looks gorgeous!

I've finished submitting my entries for everything I plan to participate in this year. I just want to thank the staff for another awesome event. I loved the creativity that went into each of the themed rooms. There was such a wide array of tasks and I loved them all, but if I were forced to pick a favorite I enjoyed the study so much.

And the collectibles...it's killing me that I can't afford all of them!

Thank you for taking the time to put this all together! And I am loving getting to see everyone's entries!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you staff for putting on such a fun event! I didn’t get to participate too much, but I had fun dressing up my Stitches plushie as a mummy. Lol.


----------



## Minou (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you staff! I had a lot of fun participating in all the events .
Love my new collectibles .
Happy Halloween


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 30, 2021)

Just saying, but I actually like the name "Ghostoid". I hope it remains!


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you to all the staff who helped with this event! I hope you all enjoyed designing/organizing/hosting it as much as we enjoyed participating!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2021)

a potato said:


> Sorry if it’s been answered before, but will we have a few days after the event is over to buy collectibles and make sure we get the lineups we want?





Firesquids said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but how long will the Halloween items be available in the shop?


The items will still be in the shop for a few days after Halloween!


----------



## th8827 (Oct 30, 2021)

Are the Jarring Oddities judges ok? One of them implied that they were sick, and it has been over a day since the last thing was approved. At first, I thought that they were trying to be festive, implying that the entries were spooky and gross, but now I'm worried.  I hope nothing bad has happened to them...


----------



## Antonio (Oct 30, 2021)

th8827 said:


> Are the Jarring Oddities judges ok? One of them implied that they were sick, and tt has been over a day since the last thing was approved. At first, I thought that they were trying to be festive, implying that the entries were spooky and gross, but now I'm worried.  I hope nothing bad has happened to them...


I'm pretty sure they have other priorities, it's best to be patient


----------



## th8827 (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm not in a rush or worried about getting the prizes. I know that the shop will be open for a while. I'm just concerned about their well bring.


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 31, 2021)

th8827 said:


> Are the Jarring Oddities judges ok? One of them implied that they were sick, and it has been over a day since the last thing was approved. At first, I thought that they were trying to be festive, implying that the entries were spooky and gross, but now I'm worried.  I hope nothing bad has happened to them...


I killed one of them and @Nefarious killed the other. 
(No no, I'm just kidding. They're fine, don't worry. Maybe..)


----------



## S.J. (Oct 31, 2021)

Finished submitting all of my entries now, so time to once again give my thanks to TBT staff for organising and hosting another great event! I appreciate all the work and dedication you put into organising events and maintaining the site! Happy Halloween! ❤


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 31, 2021)

Finally all done! Thanks a lot for the fun event!  where I live halloween is not celebrated at all so I am happy to get a bit into the spooky season mood


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2021)

th8827 said:


> Are the Jarring Oddities judges ok? One of them implied that they were sick, and it has been over a day since the last thing was approved. At first, I thought that they were trying to be festive, implying that the entries were spooky and gross, but now I'm worried.  I hope nothing bad has happened to them...


I've gastritis, but I'll live! I was the life of a Halloween party last night drinking bubble tea while everyone else got drunk. 

Mick and I are both based in Europe and we both work so we tend to go through the entries in the evening our local time. Plus I split my week between two cities so I don't have access to my computer every night. If there is a night entries aren't accepted it is more likely to do with our schedules than anything. It's precisely the reason this event has two hosts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2021)

Chris said:


> I was the life of a Halloween party last night drinking bubble tea while everyone else got drunk.


this is the biggest mood ever lmao, hope you feel better soon Chris 

I finished this event yesterday but I have to say I had a lot of fun with this one! I love the new collectibles and the events were fantastic (my favorites were the Study and the plushie dress-up)! I didn't have any plans for Halloween this year so I'm really happy that the staff brought some spookiness into my life when I most needed it


----------



## Holla (Oct 31, 2021)

Working on finishing up my Bedroom entry. I’ve spent so much time on it but I love it so far. I’m about 90% done so hopefully my headache will go away in an hour or two so I can finished it off. I can’t wait to post it.


----------



## Rika092 (Oct 31, 2021)

Ahh finally finished all my submissions in time! I can’t partake in real life trick or treat this year, so thanks staff for getting me into the holiday spirit at TBT c:


----------



## Valzed (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween to all & to all a good fright!

Thank you to all the Staff for such a spookily fun event! I loved all the different rooms. It was so much fun to see all the creative entries for each contest. I also loved the game in the Study!  I think this is the first event where I was able to compete in & complete every part. Now I just have the tough task of figuring out which collectibles to use my Coins on. What a delightfully difficult decision! Thank you again!


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 31, 2021)

Do we know when the shop will stay open until?


----------



## Holla (Oct 31, 2021)

I finally finished all the events and grabbed the collectibles I wanted. Really liking my current lineup (will be perfect once I can get a Yellow Candy with a different date). I still have some currency left but I’ll wait until the end before I decide what to do with it.

Edit it’s perfect now. Thanks Jellybeans!


----------



## amemome (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween everyone! This was a fun event and I'm so happy I got to participate.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 31, 2021)

TY for the events!! Is there anything we need to do with the manor key?


----------



## Vsmith (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween!!! Thank you staff for another spooktacular event, it was so much fun!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween! I wish I could have participated in the events more, but my job is kind of limiting my free time right now.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween everyone! These events were super fun. Thank you staff for creating and hosting them! 

I particularly enjoyed the bedroom task because I got to put my sewing skills to practice.


----------



## Muna (Oct 31, 2021)

I managed to do all the tasks! Thank you staff, it was entertaining 
Now I only need to figure out which collectibles do I want the most.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 31, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> Do we know when the shop will stay open until?


I was wondering that too! I think maybe when they announce the winners and grant them their extra coins then they'll announce the final items for the shop and the end-date.


----------



## Jack (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks to all of your hard work, The Bell Tree Manor is terrifyingly spookier, just in time for Halloween. There are still a few hours left to contribute to our five haunted rooms, but now is the time to decide who made the eeriest and spookiest creations of all.

Many of you have been selected as honorary spirits of Bell Tree Manor and may now vote for our Halloween Favorites. The top four creations in each event will receive bonus Haunted Coins. To vote, float over to our spooky Voting Both or click the links below:

Brews & Horror d'Oeuvres - Halloween Favorites Voting
Plushie Poltergeist Dress-up - Halloween Favorites Voting
Skullful Landscape - Halloween Favorites Voting
Jarring Oddities - Halloween Favorites Voting

Choose wisely! _Or else..._


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 31, 2021)

Jack said:


> Thanks to all of your hard work, The Bell Tree Manor is terrifyingly spookier, just in time for Halloween. There are still a few hours left to contribute to our five haunted rooms, but now is the time to decide who made the eeriest and spookiest creations of all.
> 
> Many of you have been selected as honorary spirits of Bell Tree Manor and may now vote for our Halloween Favorites. The top four creations in each event will receive bonus Haunted Coins. To vote, float over to our spooky Voting Both or click the links below:
> 
> ...


What does “given permission to vote mean?” Does it mean that if you bought the key to the manor your can vote? Would somebody mind clearing this up for me? Thanks.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 31, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> What does “given permission to vote mean?” Does it mean that if you bought the key to the manor your can vote? Would somebody mind clearing this up for me? Thanks.


I just voted and I don't have the key yet. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Venn (Oct 31, 2021)

Yay! I have voted. So many amazing entries!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 31, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> What does “given permission to vote mean?” Does it mean that if you bought the key to the manor your can vote? Would somebody mind clearing this up for me? Thanks.


Nope, most active users will be able to vote. We limit the voting a bit to help prevent cheating, but don't announce the specifics behind that. If you're able to vote in the polls it means you have permission!

Edit: Also, if you don't have permission, but think you should, please let me know and I can double check.


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> What does “given permission to vote mean?” Does it mean that if you bought the key to the manor your can vote? Would somebody mind clearing this up for me? Thanks.


There are certain criteria your account must meet to be able to vote. We can't disclose what these are otherwise it defeats the point. It doesn't require you to do anything special on your end.

*EDIT: *oops, ninja'd by Jeremy.


----------



## Bob Zombie (Oct 31, 2021)

I give up... my Count von Count was cute as heck.  Spent too long making it out of felt, so keeping him as my profile pic.


----------



## Aniko (Oct 31, 2021)

nthylton said:


> I give up... my Count von Count was cute as heck.  Spent too long making it out of felt, so keeping him as my profile pic.


I love it, he was among my favs!


----------



## Holla (Oct 31, 2021)

I’m honoured to have been chosen to make it into one of the polls. Thanks so much for holding this event staff and good luck to everyone else who made it to the voting round!


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 31, 2021)

Choosing only 10 nominations for the plushie event was definitely one of the most difficult decisions I had to make. When I was throwing the ones I really liked into a google doc to keep track, I ended up with _over 30__. _
Safe to say, I was incredibly impressed with how much work and creativity everyone put into their costumes! I hope everyone had fun with that event, I had a blast hosting that one in particular.


----------



## petaI (Nov 1, 2021)

all of the submissions were amazing, i had a difficult time choosing my favorite!


----------



## Merielle (Nov 1, 2021)

Congratulations to all the nominees!!   I've voted already, but it certainly wasn't easy to choose; good luck to everyone!
Also wanted to say my thanks to staff for creating and hosting another really fun event!!  I really enjoyed working on my tasks each day, and they were all nicely varied and interesting!  I think the Study, Bedroom, and Cemetery tasks were my favorites, and I'm really thrilled with the collectibles I was able to get. ^^


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 1, 2021)

I feel like I’m living on the edge waiting for the last possible second to use my points.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you so much for this event!! The last time that participated was to get the Kaleidoclover a long time ago...It's nice to finally complete a task. Thank you for the wonderful staff and so patient and understanding!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2021



Bluebellie said:


> I feel like I’m living on the edge waiting for the last possible second to use my points.



I think for the Goldnen Haunted Coins. we really can only get the Key and nothing else?


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 1, 2021)

Oh, wow. My first TBT forums event where I was selected to be a voter for the various events.


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 1, 2021)

Biancasbotique said:


> Thank you so much for this event!! The last time that participated was to get the Kaleidoclover a long time ago...It's nice to finally complete a task. Thank you for the wonderful staff and so patient and understanding!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2021
> 
> ...


Yes, only that. I’m wanting my lineup to show that as the last possible collectible. So I'm still deciding what to buy before I redeem that one. Im keeping an eye out for the last possible day though. I wouldn’t want miss it and risk it all.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Nov 1, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Yes, only that. I’m wanting my lineup to show that as the last possible collectible. So I'm still deciding what to buy before I redeem that one. Im keeping an eye out for the last possible day though. I wouldn’t want miss it and risk it all.



oh i see! makes sense!!


----------



## Mokuren (Nov 1, 2021)

I am sure it's hard to choose only a few entries because many are so good. Congrats to all the winners  

I am still a bit sad I put in many entries a lot of effort. Guess I will do next time.the minimum and save my time. 

Still thanks for the event!


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 1, 2021)

I don't think I can vote on any of these polls... They're all too good.


----------



## ryuk (Nov 1, 2021)

i handmade everything out of fimo clay for my jar submission and tried my best to get a good pic of it but i understand maybe it wasn’t necessarily everyone’s cup of tea haha. regardless it was hella fun to make and now i’m using it as a spooky decoration so it’s still a win-win! 
there were so many great submissions so i can see how it was hard to narrow stuff down. 



nthylton said:


> I give up... my Count von Count was cute as heck.  Spent too long making it out of felt, so keeping him as my profile pic.


i missed your plushie submission in the thread bc i didn’t have time to go through everything, but looking at your pfp he’s adorable. just wanted to make sure you know your hard work isn’t going unnoticed : ))


----------



## GuerreraD (Nov 1, 2021)

Out of curiosity, is there anything left to do with the remaining golden coins you earned if you weren't able to get the Manor key?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2021)

ryuk said:


> i handmade everything out of fimo clay for my jar submission and tried my best to get a good pic of it but i understand maybe it wasn’t necessarily everyone’s cup of tea haha. regardless it was hella fun to make and now i’m using it as a spooky decoration so it’s still a win-win!


basically me with plushie costume submission, I must've worked on it for 6-7 hours total and it's the first piece of clothing I've ever hand sewn. it didn't make it to the final 10 but I'm still really proud of my work so I'm not upset ☺


----------



## Bekaa (Nov 1, 2021)

I have treasured each and every one of the special events hosted by the Bell tree. This one no less than the others. I am struck again and again by the time and talent shared by my fellow forum members, and I’ve even surprised myself at what I’m able to do! Speaking of talent, Staff, your generosity humbles me - that you work so hard on your own time to create a fun and engaging experience for the rest of us. I appreciate each one of you very much!


----------



## Plume (Nov 1, 2021)

I really appreciated the creativity of this event! I finally had time to browse through everyone's entries today, and it was super fun to see all the different ways that everyone approached each challenge. ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2021)

what day/time will the final announcement be made?

(I'm sorry if this has already been asked/answered elsewhere)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 1, 2021)

Best...sleepless...event....ever! I'm taking these memories to the grave


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 1, 2021)

I was so close to the wand


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 1, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> what day/time will the final announcement be made?
> 
> (I'm sorry if this has already been asked/answered elsewhere)


The staff hasn't mentioned when it'll be up, but since all the polls close at 8:45 PM EDT tomorrow, I'd assume it'll be soon after that.


----------



## LittleRat (Nov 2, 2021)

I missed the event


----------



## Holla (Nov 2, 2021)

Keeping my Halloween aesthetic until the backdrops disappear in a couple days. A little sad the event is basically over but it was a lot of fun as always.


----------



## Aniko (Nov 2, 2021)

The week passed so fast! I had so much fun once again, TBT events are the best! Thank you so much!
I was really amazed by all your creations, I will surely take notes of the recipes, look so yummy


----------

